# The Top 100 Coolest Things About New York City . . .



## Kevin (Jan 23, 2015)

I'll start it off by submitting one of my favorite things about NYC not sure where it is in your list but it's top 5 on mine . . . . .






Billy Joel is a badass and he's still going strong. I can't even begin to say why I like the guy so much the list is just way too long. I've been a fan of his all my adult life and currently own, or have woned in the past, pretty much everything he has ever recorded.

BJ came through Dallas lat night to a SOLD OUT crowd and told Dallas he couldn't believe that even after 22 years of no new releases to speak of we still crowded in to see him like sardines in the biggest arena we have. I'm not at the age where I like to go to big concerts . Small jazz clubs have always been my style, but I would like to have seen him last night. Check it out he's even incorporated one of his roadies (Chainsaw) into his act . . .






Did you see the old man scraping out those riffs like Angus? Okay well a very mellow Angus. But anyway one of my favorite things about NYC is Billy Joel. What's yours? The monkey cage at the Bronx zoo?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 23, 2015)

I dig BJ too, but my favorite thing about NYC is that my big sister lives there. :)


----------



## TimR (Jan 23, 2015)

Rockefeller Center with all the cool Art Deco period work and the rink in wintertime. View from the Rainbow Room ain't shabby, but $30 for a basic shot of whiskey will keep you from getting hammered.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 23, 2015)

Virgils BBQ. This country boy can't stand the city. My wife placates me by taking me to Virgil's whenever we go. I have lived in Texas, Tennessee, Kentucky, been through the Carolina's and never had better BBQ than you get here. In fact it reminds me of the best of all those places. If you find yourself displaced and in NYC, just off of Times Square is Virgils. You won't be disappointed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 23, 2015)

Country boy here also- Thing I like best about NY city is that it is give or take 2500 miles away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 23, 2015)

That's the ultimate Karaoke for Chainsaw. 

I'm with you on Billy Joel, Kevin. The family has hidden all of my BJ music so they don't have to listen to it ad nauseam. But now I have Pandora and my ear phones.

As for NYC, for me it was the Garden. Growing up in NJ, as high school kids our pack would hop a bus to the city to go to the Knicks. We always found time before hand to explore a seedy 42nd street. Stuff I would never consider permitting my kids doing. Times were different then, even in NYC.

I saw BJ in concert when he had hair and it wasn't gray, nor was mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 23, 2015)

I know this stuff isn't the kind of music you qtips listen too...but, I really enjoy my heavy rock. Heavier the better. 

I'm not much of a fan of anything based in NY, but if I had to choose one....it would be this.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 23, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I know this stuff isn't the kind of music you qtips listen too...but, I really enjoy my heavy rock. Heavier the better.
> 
> I'm not much of a fan of anything based in NY, but if I had to choose one....it would be this.


I listen to anything except rap


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 23, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> View attachment 69687
> Virgils BBQ. This country boy can't stand the city. My wife placates me by taking me to Virgil's whenever we go. I have lived in Texas, Tennessee, Kentucky, been through the Carolina's and never had better BBQ than you get here. In fact it reminds me of the best of all those places. If you find yourself displaced and in NYC, just off of Times Square is Virgils. You won't be disappointed.


its pretty durn good scott, wouldnt expect it where its at, thats for sure!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 23, 2015)

pretty hard to beat riding the subway just for the heck of it late at night, with no particular hurry, observing people. I dig the mosaic tiles at the stops, and the subway jam bands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 23, 2015)

I hate the subway, but I do enjoy Freak watching People watching be it on the subway or sidewalk.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 23, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I listen to anything except rap



That's not rap Greg... that's heavy rock music......

Rap...that's not talent. Those that can't carry a tune rap.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 23, 2015)

Marc, I know that's not rap, I was just sayin.........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2015)

Billy Joel is a long islander.


----------



## Tony (Jan 24, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Country boy here also- Thing I like best about NY city is that it is give or take 2500 miles away.



I'm with you Mike! My Son went there in HS and loved it, I'm glad he had a good time and got to experience it. For me, there's just too many people crammed in a too little space. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2015)

I also like


Brink said:


> Billy Joel is a long islander.



He was born in the Bronx. It's all the same thing.


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 24, 2015)

The Smorgasbord on the riverfront in the Williamsburg area of Brooklyn... There are 80-100 vendors from all over NYC offering all kinds of ethnic foods. There is even an outdoor bar set up in the center of the park. Enjoy cool food and a nice beverage in an outdoor park that is right across the river from southern Manhattan.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 25, 2015)

I go to visit my sister in NY.NY. when I can. love the food! Some of the best deli's and bakeries in the country. The smells of all the food when your walking the streets. Central park is cool with all of it's street performers. The theaters and the shows, Broadway, etc. NY is so fun to visit, but i couldn't live there, my sis has been there since she was 17.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 25, 2015)

Though I was born in up state NY, I woun't give a plug nickel for that city or any city. So as far as I'm concerned there's no such thing as 1 let alone 10 best things about NYC. Yes I'm like Mike  and nothing but country.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2015)

I guess I'm hard to figure. I do enjoy the occasional excursion into a big city. Like maybe 2 times a decade for something special. But I'm always ready to get out not long after I get there. The only thing I don't like about large crowds of people, is the large number of people in the crowds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 25, 2015)

steve bellinger said:


> Though I was born in up state NY, I woun't give a plug nickel for that city or any city. So as far as I'm concerned there's no such thing as 1 let alone 10 best things about NYC. Yes I'm like Mike  and nothing but country.



Where upstate?


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 25, 2015)

Brink said:


> Where upstate?


@Brink I was born in Waverly, though I was raised just across the border in Bradford co. Dad was born and raised in Fulton co. Mother was born and raised in Tioga co. Most of my family still lives up there, both in NY or just across the border in Bradford co.


----------



## Brink (Jan 25, 2015)

Yup, that's upstate. A bunch of my wife's family is from Sayre.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 25, 2015)

It's there and I'm here!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 25, 2015)

Hmmm, Zzzzzz

Hmmm, Zzzzzzz

Hmmmmmm, Uh, (Still workin' on this one.)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 26, 2015)

Maria Bartiromo https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=maria+bartiromo

AKA "The Money Honey" I used to watch CNBC in the early a.m. partly because I got to see" "New York rude" in such a darling package. Broadcasting from the floor at the NY Stock Exchange she pushed men twice her size out of her way.

Right now, from de Witt Clinton H.S. Juan C. Perez has my eye for future greatness. https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=juan perez giants 

So, here are a couple of obscure products from the "Big Apple".... I think that I might think of a least one more ....If I just put my mind to it......


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 26, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Those that can't carry a tunejob rap.



fixed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 26, 2015)

My favorite about New York: A gentleman from NY, while touring the west coast, bought this redwood hollow form at a local gallery and had it shipped to his NY office address. (late 2012)

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 26, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I also like
> 
> 
> He was born in the Bronx. It's all the same thing.



Born in Bronx, is same as NYC, even though raised and associates as Long Islander...
Therefore,
Born in Bayonne, raised and associates as Texan, makes someone a Jersey boy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2015)

Brink said:


> Born in Bronx, is same as NYC, even though raised and associates as Long Islander...
> Therefore,
> Born in Bayonne, raised and associates as Texan, makes someone a Jersey boy



Born in Bonners ferry, Id. -kinda like The Bronx- well they start with a B..... Population 2K


----------



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2015)

Brink said:


> Born in Bayonne, raised and associates as Texan, makes someone a Jersey boy



I finally figured it out . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 26, 2015)

A little CCR; always a good thing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 26, 2015)

In NYC:
The best food comes from a cart. Dirty water dogs are the best!
GST (grand central terminal) is an incredible building to walk around and explore.
Subways are either terrifying or interesting.
Jr's restuarant 44th and 7th has the best late night deserts, and can fill bourbon glass for $12.
Times Square sux, unless headed to Jr's.
There is no south or north. It's downtown or uptown.
If in Rainbow room, or similar, request a glass of water and ice on the side. Dump the ice in the water, and reuse the small glass.
I carry my own $60 worth of bourbon.


 

People will help you out if you're lost.
People will push you if you stop suddenly . 
There's a museum for everything.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 26, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I finally figured it out . . .



That's why you mispronounced Bayonne?

And CCR is a west coast group.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2015)

You're so smart, yet so gullible . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2015)

Brink said:


> That's why you mispronounced Bayonne?
> 
> And CCR is a west coast group.



Is there something wrong with a west coast group??? Damn nuw wourkers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brink (Jan 26, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Is there something wrong with a west coast group??? Damn nuw wourkers!!!!!!!!!!!!



No, I'm sure there's a good one, or two.

Point is, if born in Bronx = NYC, not Long Island
Born in NJ is not Texas
CCR is not southern band

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 27, 2015)

Brink brings up a good point that derives mention. That is Juniors Cheesecake. Brink - we should get one to put in the next auction

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2015)

Is cheesecake like poundcake and has a shelf life on 19.73 years?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Is cheesecake like poundcake and has a shelf life on 19.73 years?



Not in my house... The shelf life of a cheesecake is measured in minutes around here!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Not in my house... The shelf life of a cheesecake is measured in minutes around here!



Especially when it is served properly . . . . . .


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Is cheesecake like poundcake and has a shelf life on 19.73 years?


Kevin,You must be thinking Twinkies!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 27, 2015)

Right now, the weather.....


----------



## Brink (Jan 27, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Brink brings up a good point that derives mention. That is Juniors Cheesecake. Brink - we should get one to put in the next auction



Have you picked up one of those? It'll cost a fortune to ship.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Is cheesecake like poundcake and has a shelf life on 19.73 years?


Nope. Don't tell me you've never had Cheesecake. This is a NY style - maybe even THE original NY style cheesecake.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 27, 2015)

Jr's Cherry Cheesecake is the best IMO, but they come in a lot of different flavors. Kevin I'm guessing your a strawberry guy?


----------



## DKMD (Jan 27, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Jr's Cherry Cheesecake is the best IMO, but they come in a lot of different flavors. Kevin I'm guessing your a strawberry guy?



Not sure the head nurse is gonna approve that many carbs... Better send any and all to Oklahoma

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 28, 2015)

http://www.juniorscheesecake.com/ca...tm_content=plain-cheesecake&utm_campaign=home

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 28, 2015)

Village Vanguard serious jazz, or The Bitter End , Bleeker St music in general


----------



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nope. Don't tell me you've never had Cheesecake. This is a NY style - maybe even THE original NY style cheesecake.


Yeah I have had it - the wiminz in my family are all killer cooks and you can tell it by looking at anyone who eats their food on a regular basis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 28, 2015)

My daughter ran the NYC marathon a couple years back, and I told her, that those 80K people weren't
actually running a marathon, but rather just trying to run away!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 28, 2015)

eaglea1 said:


> My daughter ran the NYC marathon a couple years back, and I told her, that those 80K people weren't
> actually running a marathon, but rather just trying to run away!




We have Bloomsday here only 40-50K runners but then again we only have 500K in the county.


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 28, 2015)

She ran the "Bay to Breakers" marathon twice in San Fran. that was an "interesting" run I was told.
My wife actually ran with her in that one the last time, and their finish time was terrible, probably
because they stopped in a local pub along the way and had a couple of bloody marys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2015)

eaglea1 said:


> She ran the "Bay to Breakers" marathon twice in San Fran. that was an "interesting" run I was told.
> My wife actually ran with her in that one the last time, and their finish time was terrible, probably
> because they stopped in a local pub along the way and had a couple of bloody marys.



I have only ever ran when I had to. Boot camp. Burglaries. Stuff like that. But even I might enjoy running with the wiminz of your family.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 28, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I have only ever ran when I had to. Boot camp. Burglaries. Stuff like that. But even I might enjoy running with the wiminz of your family.



I used to love to run.............50 yrs ago  it has been that long


----------



## Brink (Jan 28, 2015)

woodintyuuu said:


> Village Vanguard serious jazz, or The Bitter End , Bleeker St music in general



Don't forget Birdland for jazz.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't run any more, not even if I'm chased, far less painful to just take the a$$ whooping.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2015)

Brink said:


> http://www.juniorscheesecake.com/ca...tm_content=plain-cheesecake&utm_campaign=home



OMG....I'm on it.....


----------



## Brink (Jan 28, 2015)

Lunch at beer garden.


 





Seeing some sights.



 

The mecca.





Dinner



 

Evening cruise.



 

Late night snack...
At Jr's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------

